# Random New Labels....



## closetwine (May 7, 2011)

Just odds and ends... If I make the label, then I remember what I intended to make next... I was going for a more vintage look with this one....


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (May 7, 2011)

I'm digg-in the vintage look. What program do you use?


----------



## Wade E (May 7, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 7, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## closetwine (May 7, 2011)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> I'm digg-in the vintage look. What program do you use?



I'm using Microsoft Digital Image Pro 10. I had adobe photoshop v.3 the really old one before and liked it better. None of these new ones quite compare.

And Thanks everyone.... I'm trying to design something mom can display since I do most of my drinking at her house and am fixin to move most of my bottles down there.... as soon as dad and I build a wine rack! She has a climate-contolled stage building on the property...


----------



## closetwine (May 17, 2011)

New margarita label...


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2011)

Excellent label. Funny how you can take an experience in the chat room to come up with a label so quick.


----------



## Flem (May 17, 2011)

As always, nice label.


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2011)

I think your supposed to go to the corner now........... :<



Runningwolf said:


> Excellent label. Funny how you can take an experience in the chat room to come up with a label so quick.


----------



## closetwine (May 17, 2011)

I had the idea, but couldn't find the right girl... Deezil pitched in and found me the girl. LOL! And my foot still smells like Margarita....


----------



## closetwine (May 17, 2011)

Thanks again Deezil for helping me find pics...


----------



## ibglowin (May 17, 2011)

14% for a "wine cooler" type drink!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> 14% for a "wine cooler" type drink!



Back off Mike, she's been bringing it to the chat room for the girls! Closet keep up the good work. Your precious!


----------



## closetwine (May 17, 2011)

I think it's actually 12 or 13... LOL! We have hardcore drinkers here... If it was just for me it'd be alot lower...  Thanks Dan!


----------



## rodo (May 17, 2011)

Great job on the labels


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 16, 2011)

What program did you use to make those labels, they are great


----------



## closetwine (Jun 18, 2011)

rhythmsteve said:


> What program did you use to make those labels, they are great



I'm using Microsoft Digital Image Pro 10, and Thanks!


----------

